# ID this fish?



## Retaks (Apr 6, 2008)

Can you help me ID this fish. It is for sale and they just said its a 4" Black Piranha. I would like to have more specifics on it. This is the pic i got of it. Im going to email them to see if i can get better pics.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

it looks like a sanchezi


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Moving this to the ID forum.


----------



## waldron (Jan 15, 2007)

Looks like you got a nice sanchezi there man enjoy


----------



## Retaks (Apr 6, 2008)

waldron said:


> Looks like you got a nice sanchezi there man enjoy


I havnt bought it yet. They want $25 for it. I m thinking about getting it and i didnt think it looked like a Black Piranha to me. I was thinking Sanchezi but wanted someone else to make sure for me. How fast do they grow? Can someone please give me all the info i would need in owning one?


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

For $25 you can't go wrong for a 4" sanchezi and it appears to be a nice looking one too. I would pick it up.


----------



## Retaks (Apr 6, 2008)

Ja said:


> For $25 you can't go wrong for a 4" sanchezi and it appears to be a nice looking one too. I would pick it up.


Im trying to get it. I emailed the people on Craigs List and havnt heard back from them.


----------



## CloneME (Feb 24, 2006)

Nice looking sanch, hope you get it.
Biz


----------



## Retaks (Apr 6, 2008)

Biznas Man said:


> Nice looking sanch, hope you get it.
> Biz


Ive E-Mailed them a few times and have got no response so i gave up on it.


----------

